
Ask HN: Emergency, site down. Whats the best GUI for ubuntu server mysql? - robertAngst
Went https and it is causing me to have infinity redirect loops.<p>Thinking WP is causing it and want to edit the wp_options file.<p>Doing select * from wp_options has the text going off the screen.<p>But yes, this is basically emergency, 250 people have not been able to get onto the site. I&#x27;m half considering reverting back to sunday undoing a week of work.
======
jbergstroem
Dump the database and replace all http urls; for instance: `sed -i -e
's|[http://mysite.com/|https://mysite.com/|g'](http://mysite.com/|https://mysite.com/|g')
mydump.sql` and reimport it. Most often, there's always one setting that
doesn't get switched.

(keep a copy of the original db just in case)

~~~
robertAngst
How do I do this?

Ubuntu server, windows home.

I read the command to do this, didnt have permission, but I'm going to need
the ability to edit the database. This seems to be my holdup.

------
viraptor
Is your site still working if you go back to http? Why not revert it then?
You'll have time to debug the issue, check the logs for what happened, stand
up a test copy which won't impact anyone while you're trying things. You don't
have to push for an emergency fix. (Possibly... Unless you can't revert
easily, but that's a lesson for the future :-) )

~~~
robertAngst
the certbot program for doesnt have a revert back. It seems to keep reverting
everyone to https.

problem is not in .htaccess

I kinda want to know the lesson for the future? I upgraded from php 4 to php 7
without a problem.

~~~
viraptor
> the certbot program for doesnt have a revert back. It seems to keep
> reverting everyone to https.

If your certbot is set up to configure your webserver, you can remove its
modifications manually. For some configs it does have a revert though:
"certbot --nginx rollback".

> I kinda want to know the lesson for the future?

Before big changes like that:

\- prepare a rollback plan, so if things go wrong you don't have to learn new
things in an emergency mode

\- stand up a test environment and try the change there, before applying it
into production

~~~
robertAngst
>you can remove its modifications manually.

Haha thats what my Physical Therapist wife said. I agree, where would I find
these details on the website? I searched the documentation and even github but
it was overwhelming.

Btw, good suggestion on doing a backup BEFORE the change.

Test environment sounds good as well. I have a hard time justifying the time
cost. That said, this should be something that any decent programmer does
casually.

------
stephenr
Try a more specific query, or just scroll back to find the option you want

